# Long time credo, first time paedo



## daveb (Jan 20, 2005)

Well, I've finally decided to get off the fence and make a decision on baptism. My journey through this issue lasted just over a year an a half. Whenever I came close to reaching a conclusion (which was always in favour of infant baptism) I would retreat and leave the subject because I feared the practical implications (plus the fence was quite comfy). However, since I've learned my wife is pregnant I pursued the subject with renewed vigor. :bigsmile:

I know there are a number of people on this board who are undecided or interested in learning more on the issue so I'll provide a brief summary of some of the things that caused me to reevaluate and ultimately change my position.

1) Examining all of Scripture - This was the initial obstacle for me. I started to examine baptism from the whole of Scripture and did not begin with the NT. 

2) Undestanding the continuity of the New Covenant with what was promised to Abraham. There is a new manifestation of the Covenant of Grace in the New Covenant but it is still the same COG that was present under the Old Covenant. Since the children of believers were included in the COG previously it makes sense that they are included in it now as well.

3) Continuity - Assuming continuity unless there was a reason not to. This was helpful in that I saw that God had always worked with families and that this did not change in the NT. The parallel between Gen 17 and Acts 2 was eye opening for me. Also, 1 Cor. 7:14 and all the household baptisms now made sense.

4) Col 2:11,12 - I used to believe that what was being equated here was spiritual circumcision (regeneration) and baptism...but I missed the point that physical circumcision points to the reality of spiritual circumcision.

5) The biblical writers apply the promises made under the New Covenant to the children of believers (Luke 18:15-17; Acts 2:39). 

There's more but those are some of the biggers things that changed in my thinking. I did find that I have a greater sense of family now...it's hard to explain but family has become more prominent in my mind.

I believe I now have a better grasp on Scripture. Many things that seemed hidden or obscure to me are now made plain and clear. What a wonderful thing!

Thank you to those on the board who took some time to interact with me on this issue. You are _greatly_ appreciated since I do not know one person who actually holds to paedobaptism and had no one else to interact with.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 20, 2005)

Im Happy for you brother.

blade


----------



## lwadkins (Jan 20, 2005)

I came to the same conclusion after passing through an arminist baptist position on my way to the reformed faith.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 20, 2005)

Still on the fence, but happy for you!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> Well, I've finally decided to get off the fence and make a decision on baptism. My journey through this issue lasted just over a year an a half. Whenever I came close to reaching a conclusion (which was always in favour of infant baptism) I would retreat and leave the subject because I feared the practical implications (plus the fence was quite comfy). However, since I've learned my wife is pregnant I pursued the subject with renewed vigor. :bigsmile:



This was exactly what happened to me. The Providence of a child made me study the issue, because I had ignored it before. That doesn't mean that everyone who studies hard will become a paedobaptist, but I can relate


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 20, 2005)

David, make sure you discuss this with your elders too. You are still a member of a baptist church correct? It would be good to let them know your change of position.


----------



## lwadkins (Jan 20, 2005)

For me, it was when my niece was expecting and they starting asking me questions I had difficulty answering. That started me studing the issue.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 20, 2005)

I remember what pushed me off the fence was listening to a friend explain to me how her 10 year old daughter was "making a choice" for God and that her daughter "felt ready" to take this step in "her" walk with God. I told her right there "you just convinced me of paedobaptism". I had to explain to her what I meant because she is an arminian though she doesn't know what that means either (she is me 9 years ago). It just hit me like a ton of bricks that it is God's sign not ours. He chooses us we don't choose him, etc etc. It just seemed to me that infant baptism puts it in God's court and not in the child's where it doesn't belong. It seems to flow with the whole message of the bible that we are the receivers and God is the giver. It is his transaction with his son. We are his gift to the son. We don't choose anything. So to have this age of acountablibity thing just seemed out of place to me. I don't want my child to think they are making any kind of choice for God but that they are in humility submitting to his lordship if he calls. We will follow God's command to be baptized and our household and put it in God's hands where it belongs.

[Edited on 21-1-2005 by Augusta]


----------



## lwadkins (Jan 20, 2005)

Very well put Traci


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 20, 2005)

Congrats, David. I've lately enjoyed both reading your conversations on this issue and participating in some of them. Soli Deo Gloria!


----------



## daveb (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> David, make sure you discuss this with your elders too. You are still a member of a baptist church correct? It would be good to let them know your change of position.



I currently do not have a membership in a Baptist church, but I will be discussing the issue with the leadership of my current church (possibly tonight). Thanks for your concern.



> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by daveb_
> ...



Very cool! I was trying to think of a phrase that would describe undertaking thelogical issues because of a pressing change....theological necessity? 



> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Congrats, David. I've lately enjoyed both reading your conversations on this issue and participating in some of them. Soli Deo Gloria!



I've enjoyed your posts as well Chris, they've certainly helped me think through things clearly.


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 21, 2005)

David,

Have you changed your views on the Lord's Supper and ecclesiology?


----------



## daveb (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> David,
> 
> Have you changed your views on the Lord's Supper and ecclesiology?



My view on the Lord's Supper changed to the Reformed view about a year ago. I have not spent much time looking into ecclesiology yet but that will be my next thing to tackle. Any book suggestions?


----------



## nicnap (Jan 21, 2005)

Dave,

It was not the providence of a child that challenged me-I was actually reading Malone's book, but that is a whole other matter-and saw the very things that you said convinced you. 

Will be praying for you...we are still making the "switch". (I have left a Baptist pastorate-will be finishing it up February 6th-and will be attending Matthews OPC, and Lord willing, returning to school.)


----------



## daveb (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nicnap_
> Dave,
> 
> It was not the providence of a child that challenged me-I was actually reading Malone's book, but that is a whole other matter-and saw the very things that you said convinced you.
> ...



I will pray for you Nick, sounds like big changes!


----------

